# Hello all - Newbie here.



## Morgan Jameson (Sep 27, 2014)

Boy, I sure wish that I had found this forum when I was doing research on my book!  Nevertheless, I'm sure it will be a great help with the next one. I'm looking forward to learning more about German heavy lift bombers from you guys.  Can one of the admins please contact me about advertising on this site? I would like to possibly do a banner for the first book, which will be out soon. Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the family Morgan!

























Wow! That was unusually civilised to be me..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome to the nut house!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 28, 2014)

Above says it all
"It's a mad house"........

well.....come


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2014)

I wouldn't go that far, maybe a pleasant wee.......retreat?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome to the asylum asylum Morgan!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome from Room 104, in the UK Wing of the asylum. Jan i normally in Room 102, but he's undergoing rehab at the moment, in a 'special' ce.. er, room.


----------



## at6 (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. We may seem strange but we don't usually bite, unless it's Bacon Bacon Bacon..


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm dictating my welcome as my straight jacket doesn't allow me to type.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2014)

You can't beat a nice shock therapy early in the morning, makes you feel fresh and ready to take on the world!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard mate, from down under...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 29, 2014)

Ahhh...............flobalobalob, welcome from the land of Coo-eee.


----------



## Siddley (Sep 29, 2014)

Imagine all the comments above written in crayon ( sharp things aren't allowed in here  )


----------



## Morgan Jameson (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks all - I'm still getting used to making my way around here, so I posted a new thread in the book section about buying ad space for my WWII thriller. My new one will involve some Luftwaffe Heavy lift bombers such as the Junkers 390 and Messerschmitt 264 'Amerika' bomber I have a great book on the 264, but the Junkers is likely going to be center stage. In my current book, which should be out on Amazon in about another week, I have P-80s, Hortens, a C-47, an Arado seaplane and a WWI Jenny. Like I said, I wish I'd found this forum earlier - would have saved me a lot of research!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 30, 2014)

Please contact the moderating/admin staff in a private message with the details of your request.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 1, 2014)

Lucky you................

They don't give me crayons, 
just edable paints and a blank floor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 1, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Lucky you................
> 
> They don't give me crayons,
> just edable paints and a blank floor.


They gave you paints? I had to settle for crappy chalk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2014)

CHALK!!!! Aren't we the special one. I have to use my imagination, what's left of it. Anyhoo....welcome from Canada.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 1, 2014)

They are a CRAZY bunch, lucky for you I am the only sane person in the whole world. You found me so how can I help. Pay no attention to the crazy's. All people are compared to myself to see how sane they are. so there aren't many out there. Just saying.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> CHALK!!!! Aren't we the special one. I have to use my imagination, what's left of it. Anyhoo....welcome from Canada.
> 
> Geo



Look who's talking here! Been watching you walking into the big wigs office at all kind of hours, is there some extra curricular activities going on, that we should know about? Maybe one should mention this to the _court_, I'm sure that they'll look at this.....thoroughly, shall we say..

Ahah....getting nervous now are we, breaking out in sweat, eh....*rse twitching like a rabbits nose?

Anyhoo....I'm not even allowed imagination, it was deemed far too imaginative! Imagine that!!


----------



## Morgan Jameson (Oct 16, 2014)

LOL. You guys crack me up. I am definitely going to have to start spending more time here now that the book is off being formatted. Should be ready next week.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 17, 2014)

Siddley said:


> Imagine all the comments above written in crayon ( sharp things aren't allowed in here  )


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2014)

Did you do a Michael Jackson at young age Chris, or is that your sun tan?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 17, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> CHALK!!!! Aren't we the special one. I have to use my imagination, what's left of it. Anyhoo....welcome from Canada.
> 
> Geo



Luxury! We weren't allowed "imagination", we had to use the neighbor kids extras! Imagination, (snort!), next you'll be wanting free will!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 18, 2014)

neighbor kids? We used to dream about having neighbor kids!! We had to make do with paper cutouts or the odd, old mannequin tossed out from the local Sears store......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 18, 2014)

Paper? We used to dream of paper, we even has to use the dog to wipe!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2014)

Dog?
Now there is a luxury.
I had to use a very angry cat!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 18, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> Luxury! We weren't allowed "imagination", we had to use the neighbor kids extras! Imagination, (snort!), next you'll be wanting free will!



I had Will once but I.....you know...






Geo


----------



## Njaco (Oct 19, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Dog?
> Now there is a luxury.
> I had to use a very angry cat!



Angry cat???

We used to swoon over having an angry cat! We had to use the stool from the day before after it had hardened just to wipe!





I think I went a wee bit overboard there.......................


----------

